# Pinsamheter

## LimeFrog

Tänkte vi skulle starta en liten rolig tråd med dom där sakerna man helst skulle vilja glömma bort. Som tex installera en ny kärna och ersätta den gammla utan att göra en backup för att sedan märka att man får kernel panic pga glömt ext3 stöd.  :Very Happy: 

Eller den gången man suttit och försökt fatta varför PHP-sidorna inte ville visas och efter ett bra tag kommit på att man kanske skulle starta Apache också.  :Smile: 

----------

## frippz

Ok, jag kan väl spinna vidare på en sak som jag fann rätt pinsam (och som en del av övriga communityn nu känner till dessutom).

Jag hade fixat fram en gammal IBM P100-burk som jag ville leka lite med och efter ett par timmar hade jag med en bootfloppy och ett par svordomar fått in Gentoo från stage3. Efter att ha monterat en NFS-enhet för att få lite mer utrymme påbörjar jag en "emerge -U world". Men varje gång den börjar kompilera glibc så får den ett kompileringsfel efter ca 4 timmar. Efter 3:e försöket blir jag knas och ger upp. Lite senare så visar det sig att även om jag pillat med flaggorna i make.conf så har jag helt glömt bort att ändra den rad som man annars brukar låta bli:

```

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

```

Den funkar nog jättefint på moderna arkitekturer, men på en gammal Pentium-klass (i586) är det ingen höjdare!

Dumma mig...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## AlterEgo

Curious: what does "dumbfucks" mean in Swedish ????

----------

## Chewie

 *AlterEgo wrote:*   

> Curious: what does "dumbfucks" mean in Swedish ????

 

Nothing, it's an english word  :Very Happy: 

----------

## frippz

Limefrog skulle kanske ändra topicen...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## henke

Ja, det vore kanske bäst... Reagerade själv lite starkt på den...

----------

## LimeFrog

Sådär, nu har jag ändrat topicen.  :Smile: 

----------

## snutte

Tja, den historien om när jag försökte få igång NFS på en server och satt i två timmar och försökte mounta skiten på en klient innan det slog mig att man skulle ha med skiten i kärnan historien tycker jag är rätt trög.  :Razz: 

----------

## LimeFrog

Haha, alltid lika roligt när sådant händer.. Det är alltid dom där äckligt enkla felen som brukar bli värst.  :Smile:  Tex glömma en " eller } när man kodar osv.  :Smile: 

----------

## Loke^

Nån som nånsin glömt å stänga av laptoppen?

Smidiga jag glömde det, och dessutom utan fläkten på, så nu

har den sänkt sig med 300MHz, från 400 till, ja.. oanvändbart typ. Mindre kul  :Smile: 

Har även udrat varför i hvete det inte funka å skriva till en ntfs-hdd, då jag trodde det var reiser på den, detta var för övrigt windows-partitionen  :Smile: 

----------

## jack the tripper

En stressig vecka med mycket studentfester och dessutom installation av gentoo skulle jag kompilera om kärnan. Hade trasslat sig mycket innan, så jag tänkte köra en make mrproper. Därför ville jag ju såklart backuppa configfilen, men korkade jag bytte bara namn till .config.backup, som även den försvann när jag körde make mrproper. Inte hela världen kanske, men ganska klantigt. 

Dessutom har jag numera som regel att inte bygga i min dator efter kl 03:00 då jag vid ett tillfälle höll på att bränna både dator och migsjälv.

----------

## meriksson

Kul tråd. Tror nog dom flesta har en trave med sånna här historier. 

Jag lyckades faktiskt med en idag  :Wink: 

Fick upp ögonen för gentoo i veckan och det har kliat i fingrarna enda sen dess, att installera det på hem pc'n.

Nu var det dags! Efter tokigt många timmars kompilerande och en stage1 installations senare så sitter jag och klurar på varför jag inte har någon mus i min consolen. Och efter säkert en timmes meckande och massa strul så lägger jag mig ner på golvet och kollar bakom burken och visst fan... jag hade ju en USB mus... skoja inte man kände sig dum då...  :Embarassed: 

Men det är sånt som händer när man inte sover om nätterna..

/ m

----------

## spiff

Satt med en utskrift å pulade med grubbfanskapet... går alltid fel första ggn, mycket riktigt efter umount+reboot hittar inte Grubb min kernel. Friskt svärande går jag över config filerna ett par ggr och bootar om utan resultat. Lusläser vad det står, plöjer forum... 2 dagar senare när jag surat klart sitter jag och växlar mellan grubkonsoll och online manual.. då trillar pengen ner:

menu.lst är ersatt av grub.conf...

----------

